# Betta eating my red cherry shrimp



## Fishtastic78 (Aug 22, 2014)

I know bettas are carnivores so it shouldn't be surprising that mine ate 3 of the 9 RCS But what can I do to help some of my RCS survive? I have a 2.5gal soil based tank & plenty of plants.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Even if you plant heavily or create hiding spots, the bettas will hunt them down easily in your tank size. Time for a shrimp tank


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

At that size, it's too little even with dense hiding spots/moss and caves for shrimp. You will want to move the betta or the RCS out of the tank. It is best to keep them in different tanks. If you want to keep shrimp in there, try their much cheaper alternative the ghost shrimp which can be had for 25c or less in many towns. They are feeder shrimp, so you can cheaply expend them unlike RCS which are 1$+


----------



## LovelyLavender (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree with Pandake. The Cherry Shrimp are just too red and easily seen by the betta. Ghost shrimp can blend in to its surroundings and even if the betta sees the shrimp the betta won't be able to see it once it darts.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup. I haven't met a single betta that will leave shrimp alone.

One of my sub-adult boys from my spawn will leave the adults alone, but he'll go crazy for the babies because they fit in his mouth so easily.

In essence, if you want to keep shrimp perfectly safe and happy, only put ottos in your tank because those are the only fish that will never harm any shrimp, regardless of size.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Aug 24, 2014)

My betta was I think chill with the shrimp. He would go up to them and look at them but not bite or chase. Though I'm not sure now, because the shrimp disappeared (though the shrimps in the tank were dying :[ )


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

yah all of my bettas once they discovered shrimp were shrimp flavored it was full on hunting them down, did nto matter what kind of shrimp how densely planted or what size tank


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You could try a bunch of mosses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

